# WOW! Talk about a buck year!



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have had 3 does kid with twins so far this year. All six have been bucks! I did lose one of them but I now have 5 bucklings hopping around the barn, lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like you need a new herd sire! Sucks having nothing but bucks! Last year my friend had it was either 52 or 53 kids and all but 1 were bucks, only one doe out of them all! 
Do you have any more due this year? If you do I hope you get some doe kids!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have 2 more in kidding stalls now but I don't think they will go for a week or so. He had some doe kids last year but none so far this year. Hopefully, the next girls will have twin does and even things out a bit.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, another set of twins born when I came home from work......both BUCKS!!!!! Seriously, what are the odds?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think most herd sires will even out to a 50/50 ratio over a longer period of time, but certainly some years swing one way more than others! Some people think it has to do with the pH of the does at the time of conception - or a billion other factors! Maybe whatever the does were eating at the time of conception. Lack of iodine can result in weak does kids, but not sure if it would cause more bucks.

I had a buck year last year - they are just so crazy compared to doe kids! Get a group of 9 buck kids all galavanting at 6 weeks old and they are just a hoot! Humping, sparring, racing! Meanwhile my peaceful doe kids would be out grazing with the dams.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

On the up side, he has produced some beautiful boys. He is a solid black boer buck and out of 2 traditionals and 2 paints, one black and white the other red and white, I got 4 black and white paints, 2 solid black, and a red. So we really got some pretty babies, just all boys. One solid red doe to go. I'm thinking a single buck from her. Oh well, maybe the Nubians will come out better?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, that is no fun when you get so many bucklings! How many does do you have left to kid? Hopefully your luck changes with the others.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We want :kidred: we want :kidred: Hopefully the doelings will arrive from now on.

Bucklings are a pain, when you have a bucky year. I had that once and it isn't an enjoyable thing, that is for sure.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't mind buck years at all! It helps me keep my breeding herd at a manageable size, I don't have to do a bunch of marketing or make a lot of choices, just raise them & off to the ethnic butcher they go! Last year I just chose one stand-out buck kid to sell as a commercial breeding buck and that was perfect.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> I think most herd sires will even out to a 50/50 ratio over a longer period of time, but certainly some years swing one way more than others! Some people think it has to do with the pH of the does at the time of conception - or a billion other factors! Maybe whatever the does were eating at the time of conception. Lack of iodine can result in weak does kids, but not sure if it would cause more bucks.
> 
> I had a buck year last year - they are just so crazy compared to doe kids! Get a group of 9 buck kids all galavanting at 6 weeks old and they are just a hoot! Humping, sparring, racing! Meanwhile my peaceful doe kids would be out grazing with the dams.


The start of 2014 it was big time bucks being born, I'm not at house but I wanna say out of 30 8 were does, then by the end I had 60.boys and 60 girls. I like having bucks too cause then I know I can't keep them lol
But ill be chanting girls, girls, girls for you


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:

I am thinking PINK for you!!!!!!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I only have one solid red doe that will kid any time soon. Then there are 4 left after that but I don't think a couple of them got bred as they are not looking prego to me. These are all of the boers. Nubians won't start until later. I hope the tides change with the Nubians. At least with the boers, they are supposed to be raised for meat so they can do their intended job and maybe I can add a few adult does to the herd this year. I have to say that this is the first year that does didn't greatly outweigh bucks. So I guess this is payback for all those doe years.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I hear your pain!! Dairy Bucks do not sell as well for meat as Boer..but two years running I had mostly bucks!! I told the kids this year we will process them!! they give me that look...you know the look that says..Yah right! LOL...

Fingers crossed for pink pink pink....


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell me about it... We've had 4 does kid, 12 kids total and only 3 does. So far we've had 1 set of twins, 2 sets of trips and quads. And of course one of the doelings in the quads was DOA. I Hope it'll even out with the other 8. Thinking pink for both of us!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll GIVE everyone my doe luck. My whole waiting list is for wethers, I planned on keeping a buckling to be a herdsire one day... and all I've been getting have been does! This might be my karma for past years of _no_ does, but I wish the years could be more... even.

So :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred: for everyone who wishes for girls. Please, please, take my girls and give me some boys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our kidding starts next month...Ill take your Karma Janecb!!! Mama needs does this year!!!:angel:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah buck years are difficult, at least for dairy goats. The last two years I got a pretty even amount but I have way more does due this year and from two different bucks


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> I'll GIVE everyone my doe luck. My whole waiting list is for wethers, I planned on keeping a buckling to be a herdsire one day... and all I've been getting have been does! This might be my karma for past years of _no_ does, but I wish the years could be more... even.
> 
> So :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred: for everyone who wishes for girls. Please, please, take my girls and give me some boys


At least your luck is not like a friend of ours... She had 12 bucks and 0 does born...that's what you call a buck year! And she used 3 different sires! I'll give you a few Wethers for some does any day


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I started off the season today with twin does, so hoping that trend continues! Just starting to build my breeding stock so while I don't have room to keep ALL the doelings I'd like a good selection to choose from


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

I am sending you pink thoughts. It is tough when you get all bucks. This year my daughter doesn't want to buy her weather for the market class but I told her not to be upset if we do have to buy her weather because last year we got all does but this year we have 2 bucks that we bred our does to they are due any day so we will see. Maybe your Nubians will give you some does. Sending lots of pink thoughts!!!! 

Melissa in Missouri


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I had 7 born, and 4 were girls and 3 were boys... I have 1 girl due any day now, and one in May, and 1 in June.


----------



## trottingc (May 15, 2013)

I feel for you! Last year was mostly a buck year for me. Paid me back for the year before that when I had mostly does, which was bad in a way because I wanted to keep so many of them!! Mine are due to start kidding in a few weeks....maybe this year will be more even.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Two more kids born. Both bucks. So out of 5 sets of twins, I have 100% bucks. Not a single doe. 1 more goat to go.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

A friend of mine has had all bucks so far this year. I am just hoping that not all my goats will have bucks!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

A breeder in our area splurged on a fancy new buck, only to have him throw 13 bucks and 1 doe his first year! 

This is my first kidding year, so I'll be happy with at least one little girl (preferably from my La Mancha, lol).


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So far out of five does I have 9 babies, 6 bucks and 3 does. This is my bucks first kids.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Nigey doe gave us 5 little bucklings in 2 years time. This year we're hoping for all does from her and from our 2 Munchies. :girl:ray:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I've had 4 sets of twins over the years and out of those 8 kids..... 7 were bucks. Each year was a new buck too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Stacie1205 said:


> Two more kids born. Both bucks. So out of 5 sets of twins, I have 100% bucks. Not a single doe. 1 more goat to go.


:-? Scary! I normally love getting bucks (for meat) but this year I want a doeling from my saanen...she's a FF...watch me get a buck


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How is Madeline doing Stephanie? I've been wondering about her as I see some cute little Saanens for sale on CL..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> How is Madeline doing Stephanie? I've been wondering about her as I see some cute little Saanens for sale on CL..


She's doing ok ...I had to keep her separated for awhile because Daisy was keeping her out in the cold after I sold my herd queen....so she had to be put up where she could have cover and stay warm. I have just switched the two, so now Daisy is in and Madeline out. As soon as this stinkin' snow melts we will be putting up additional shelter to avoid this problem.
She was bred to my Sable buck, so if she took she'll be due the 1st week of April.ray:
Her horns are "scurs" though  After she kids I'll be either rebanding or wire sawing them off.
But she is her cute and loveable self...will get updated pics this weekend and post them on my kidding thread...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good Can't wait to see pics


----------

